# Pleco digging and swimming into filter



## swifty (Jan 12, 2013)

After 2 months of removing my old pleco, I noticed some bad algae. After some attempted fixes, I got another bristlenose pleco. This one is a female, and 2". After 24 hours, the algae was pretty much 99% devoured.

The only downsides now, are that she is constantly digging on the right side back/front corners of the tank. I also noticed earlier, that she swam up to the outtake of my filter, and swam right up it, into the box itself where the media is at!

I dropped a small piece of carrot and broccoli in yesterday, but it hasn't been touched.

Any ideas? I don't want her to accidentally fall out when I'm not nearby.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I feed my BNPs algae tablets and zucchini. I cut the zucchini into slices and freeze them so that they sink. Does your BNP have any places to hide?


----------



## swifty (Jan 12, 2013)

No, not really. I have swords/val placed around the tank, with river rocks on the bottom, but not in any "cave-like" formation.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I suggest you add or build a cave like structure for the BN to feel secure. This may help reduce her getting into the filter.

Zucchini, cucumber (removing seeds is helpful), canned green beans, etc are good food for the BN. Don't leave the food in the tank for more than 24-36 hours to reduce fouling of the tank water.


----------



## swifty (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I dropped a rock on the left side of my tank for some cover, and moved a piece of driftwood in from my other tank. She immediately started nibbling on the new driftwood and hid under the rock, so hopefully thatll deter it.

Before:









After:


----------

